# Painted lips show me them



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Lets see some painted wheels, specifically the lips.


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

not a mk3 but you get the idea...


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (hcm)*

yes show him them.im also interested.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (timbo2pointO)*

look up Icy










_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 12:39 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*

seen dem joints..


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

The rabbit I built for Big white is one with red lips and black centers and what about the MkII from wagen werks Jazzy blue wheels Black centers.


























_Modified by tracerturbo2 at 12:41 PM 10-18-2007_
_Modified by tracerturbo2 at 12:42 PM 10-18-2007_


_Modified by tracerturbo2 at 12:43 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (tracerturbo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tracerturbo2* »_the MkII from wagen werks Jazzy blue wheels Black centers.









that thing is so on point
it'd be dope to see some colors on things other than BBS splits though...it's all the pics I have


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (jron.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron.* »_
that thing is so on point
it'd be dope to see some colors on things other than BBS splits though...it's all the pics I have

this one?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*

that Porsche is the hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notmyblack99 (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy crap...some super hot cars so far.


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (ayton)*


----------



## notmyblack99 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_









Were those bright green with polished lips not long ago, or am I thinking of another white 2 dr. MK3? They look great.


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (notmyblack99)*

nah, you're thinking of Timbo's car.
and I think that is a p-shop^^


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

does look like a pshop maybe someone should really do that. im really feelin the way it looks.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*


----------



## notmyblack99 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_










that is ridiculously hot


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_










i love that paint.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_










**** yeah


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (vw_love)*



















_Modified by timbo2pointO at 4:46 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## VOLKSATAN (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (timbo2pointO)*

If I have my druthers...
and I usually do.
You all will see some painted lip 
Compomotives next year.
-Dave


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (VOLKSATAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKSATAN* »_If I have my druthers...
and I usually do.
You all will see some painted lip 
Compomotives next year.
-Dave

any hints on colors? or do we have to patiently wait for the reveal?
more pics plz. thank yous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*









not knocking a nice car, but i personally think it looked better when the previous owner had it


----------



## fckreher99 (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (VOLKSATAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKSATAN* »_If I have my druthers...
and I usually do.
You all will see some painted lip 
Compomotives next year.
-Dave


i know what druthers means!








interior color lips with body colored centers is a neat move. but the grille on that westy throws it off. should be anodized red, ersumthin.


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_









thats kippens car when he had the th's on it. and thats definetly a photoshop but would look awesome in real life


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_










whos car is this?
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those wheels


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

keep em coming folks. i know there is more out there especially in the non vw world


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

was gonna get you a pic with these on a car but it seems work is cracking down the whip on sites im allowed to visit.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

















kind of


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_
kind of









I love those polished Avus wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Pow3r Hour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pow3r Hour* »_








not knocking a nice car, but i personally think it looked better when the previous owner had it

i like the idea of this car, i just wish it didnt have skirts or flares. 
and what did it look like before?


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (big bentley)*

Now this is a thread I can get behind.


----------



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Rampage GLI 16V)*

Not much lip, but they'er colored.


----------



## Jason B Weld (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (nutz4vws)*


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Jason B Weld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason B Weld* »_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

photoshop of what i plan on doing with my wheels. Red centers with white lips


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_look up Icy









_Modified by CoolJetta3 at 12:39 PM 10-18-2007_

his lips are powdercoat.
which sucks for sealing, and his bolts dug into the color when he tightened them, he said.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


----------



## B3-VR6 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (Pow3r Hour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pow3r Hour* »_








not knocking a nice car, but i personally think it looked better when the previous owner had it

the car was nice before, but pretty stock looking(i.e. textured bumper tops, and flares, and plain rm's)... The paint was pretty terrible though, so the new owner decided to freshen it up a bit







...


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

that passat wagon is on point.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

my only contribution\


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

looks like the ladies were a bit more in focus that the car shawn. care to explain that one?


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (CoolJetta3)*

nice blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_looks like the ladies were a bit more in focus that the car shawn. care to explain that one?


lets have a look at the next couple photos.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_



so over did that one shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngo* »_
so over did that one shawn










yeah . . .


----------



## Masked dog (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Painted lips show me them (hcm)*

RS RADICAL Made in HUNGARY


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_my only contribution\










Thanks for the pictures Shawn. The "gold" wheels are no longer on the car







Also the blue GTI is going to have a different look next year also!


----------

